# help my pup jumps on everyone!!!!!!



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone know of a good way to keep my pup from jumping on people? He just gets so excited. I can't keep him from jumping on my mother or more importantly my 2 1/2 year old. Also the play biting is becoming a bit much. I've never allowed him to bite ( even playfully) humans but the message just isn't getting through. Please help I'd be sooo greatful for some good tips. Thanks:wavey:


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I was just going to post this same question. The jumping is driving my DH and I crazy. We've pretty much got the play biting (mouthing) handled. The only time we have any issue with that is right after Tilly comes in from a "Puppy Frenzie" (as I like to call it) out in the back yard. 

Any suggestions on the jumping will be great.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We kept a leash on ours as pups. They drug it around the house and when people would come over, they were right by our side ( onleash ) or crated.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

The leash is a good idea I'll try it, thanks


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm all ears! Even on a leash, Coffee goes wild when she meets anyone. Just too **** happy and excited. I've made her sit 'til the petter approaches, and she does fine, but the moment she knows it's coming, it's like she's never heard of manners. Lots of times people say it's ok, but it's not ok with me.

dg


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

As far as the biting, the only thing I remember us doing, is letting out a loud "OW" or "No" and then replace with a nylabone. When they would take the nyla and start chewing, we would give them lots of praise. I think it wass probably easier for us in this regard, since we had both Penny & Maggie ( they're littermates ) and they certainly corrected each other when the biting got out of hand.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

A leash doesn't work that well if you are just holding it, all they do is choke themselves while you struggle to keep them off the people. The trick is to let it hang to the floor and then step on it. When they try to jump up they can't get any further than the leash allows.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

the real trick is consistency!! dont allow him to jump sometimes, then scold him for jumping the next..... nothing will confuse him more and the training will take that much longer...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> A leash doesn't work that well if you are just holding it, all they do is choke themselves while you struggle to keep them off the people. The trick is to let it hang to the floor and then step on it. When they try to jump up they can't get any further than the leash allows.


I had success with this technique, but I was watching "It's me or the Dog" and I was fascinated by the success the trainer had using a can of air. This was a smaller dog, but a biter and a jumper. When the dog went to jump she squirted the air in the dogs general direction. She taught the owners to do this and when she went back to visit, the two dogs just let her walk in without issue. It couldn't hurt to try it???


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

The can of air is an interesting idea! We've given up on the spray bottle...Brady is like the Borg--he assimilates all our weapons and becomes immune!

I'll tell you what's embarrassing is taking your puppy to obedience class and instead of playing with other dogs, he runs around jumping on their owners! And if they're sitting he'll get awfully close to snapping their noses. He does the same thing at the dog park and on playdates. Bad puppy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> The can of air is an interesting idea! We've given up on the spray bottle...Brady is like the Borg--he assimilates all our weapons and becomes immune!
> 
> I'll tell you what's embarrassing is taking your puppy to obedience class and instead of playing with other dogs, he runs around jumping on their owners! And if they're sitting he'll get awfully close to snapping their noses. He does the same thing at the dog park and on playdates. Bad puppy!


Don't ya just love it! Tucker will still try and jump on people. He jumps and he grabs your arm with his teeth. We finally realized if people come in and put their hand straight down by their side and say, "Sit" he wouldn't jump because he would get a head pat. His jumping and the grabbing of the arm was to get people to pet him. Strangers think he's trying to tear their arm off! :doh:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie jumps...you just kinda get used to it.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Klondike is going to puppy kindergarten. Their whole thought on mouthing like that, is....to NEVER let your puppies mouth go on your skin. They feel it can lead to aggression issues later on. There is a 3 1/2 month old Rottie in the class. Because of the aggressiveness of the breed, she said it is something they must never allow. They recommend Bitter Lemon on your skin, backs of hands...etc. If that doesn't work...and they don't stop....then they get a correction....one squirt directly in their mouth. This correction keeps going....if they continue to do it....up to 5 squirts of the bitter apple.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

time, patience, and a lot of training!

You need to teach anyone coming into your house that the pup is in training and they cannot look at or touch the pup until the pup has all 4 feet on the floor. Do not allow them to say "that's okay it doesnt bother me." (harder than it sounds.. lol) Do keep a leash on the pup and step on it if necessary until it calms down to help accomplish this.

Shadow was a very mouthy puppy. What worked for us was to say "ouch" when he'd grab us. Also, a nice squirt of water in the face usually helped. He eventually outgrew it and now doesn't mouth us at all. 

good luck!


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I make Daisy lay down and stay. Of course learning that takes practice obviously but I think it's one of the more useful things you can teach. I taught her using treats first just laying down and then the usual progression of stay where you start getting a few feet away while they stay eventually working up to the final test of being able to put them in a down/stay and throw a treat or ball or whatever and them staying until you release them. Then with strangers or guests I put her in a down/stay and if they are dogs folks they will go down to her and I pretty much let things go from there if they aren't they ignore her and once the excitement is over I'll call her over to me.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the exact same problem too and a pinch collar worked some for me - I was able to restrict him from jumping or getting excited around people, but when he meets another dog, its a whole different story - he doesn't even mind the prong and sometimes literally tries to choke himself. Feeling bad, I let the collar a little loose to he won't get hurt.

Does obedience training help for these situations?


Cheers..
-JI


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I was watching "It's me or the Dog" and I was fascinated by the success the trainer had using a can of air.


I love that show!! She used a _can of air_ (or was it an air horn?) for a chocolate lab that was stealing from the trash, whenever his owners left the house. She taped it to the front of the trash can and it must have been motion activated, because it would go off whenever he tried to get into the trash...very funny to watch!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I love that show!! She used a _can of air_ (or was it an air horn?) for a chocolate lab that was stealing from the trash, whenever his owners left the house. She taped it to the front of the trash can and it must have been motion activated, because it would go off whenever he tried to get into the trash...very funny to watch!


It was a _can_ of air. It didn't have the strawlike nozzle though and it wasn't a direct hit. I found a can of air in Christopher's room and I sprayed in in the vicinity of my two. They both turned around and walked in the other direction! I don't know if it's the air or the sound that makes them disinterested.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

3SweetGoldens said:


> Klondike is going to puppy kindergarten. Their whole thought on mouthing like that, is....to NEVER let your puppies mouth go on your skin. They feel it can lead to aggression issues later on. There is a 3 1/2 month old Rottie in the class. Because of the aggressiveness of the breed, she said it is something they must never allow. They recommend Bitter Lemon on your skin, backs of hands...etc. If that doesn't work...and they don't stop....then they get a correction....one squirt directly in their mouth. This correction keeps going....if they continue to do it....up to 5 squirts of the bitter apple.


What? The pup's mouth must never come into contact with your skin as it leads to aggression?? I don't agree. Is the trainer saying they get a taste for human skin or something like that? Surely a situation or act against the dog would cause aggression eg mistreatment, dog attack, fearfulness, lack of socialisation etc.

What about licking? If the bitter apple is all over the skin surely the pup can't lick you? This is a part of bonding. It is reasuring for a puppy to lick its family, its pack.

And I have to say if I went to that class and was singled out for having an 'aggressive' breed I wouldn't be happy. My 'aggressive' breed is treated exactly like the labs and poodles in my class. There is no reason why with good training, care and guidence a rottie can't be just a nice a dog as a golden. You just need common sense about the breed you own.

Sorry, I am not trying to offend you I just have a hard time trying to understand why your trainer would say these things. If I am wrong here guys I am sorry but I can't get my head around it.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

The canned air is an interesting idea. But what if they move quick and you accidentally give them a shot in the eye or something? Couldn't that really hurt them??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> The canned air is an interesting idea. But what if they move quick and you accidentally give them a shot in the eye or something? Couldn't that really hurt them??


I sprayed it over their heads. I really think it was the sound that made them turn away. I don't like that little stick thing either. The woman on the show didn't have the stick attached.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I sprayed it over their heads. I really think it was the sound that made them turn away. I don't like that little stick thing either. The woman on the show didn't have the stick attached.


 
I've found a loud "pssssssst" works too. (Remember the old joke about the little boy that said someone "psssssst" in his ear?)

dg


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Coffee'sDad said:


> I've found a loud "pssssssst" works too. (Remember the old joke about the little boy that said someone "psssssst" in his ear?)
> 
> dg


Now I'm old, but I don't remember that story. You did just make me LOL!


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

"Pssst"...there is this one episode of South Park where Cesar Milan tries to control Cartmen...and keeps poking him in his neck with "Psssst"...was pretty hilarious!


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh wait....that was "Tsst"...my bad!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

jak_sak said:


> Oh wait....that was "Tsst"...my bad!


So far, that can of air gets their attention. More so than my Pssst. LOL


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Charlie is my jumper, it is so frustrating when we have company. After reading this post I was looking forward to having people come to the door so I could try the can of air. I just sprayed it "at" him , not on him and ...IT WORKED!!! This was the best behaved he has been EVER with someone coming to visit. 
Thanks so much for the tip!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I sprayed it over their heads. I really think it was the sound that made them turn away. I don't like that little stick thing either. The woman on the show didn't have the stick attached.


Ah, okay - that makes sense. I was thinking that it was the air, itself, that did the trick and was picturing it being sprayed right _at_ them.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice! I'm glad my pup isn't the only one facing these issues. I love the _It's me or the Dog_ and also _The dog whisperer_ I think I might give the air horn a try so he associates the bad noise with jumping and bitting.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

The problem I have with training my guy to not jump up is...... people:doh:. Most people say, "it's okay, I love dogs". A couple of people I told, "well I'm trying to train him NOT to do that". I say it in a very nice way. But, some people tend to get offended. 

So, that's the difficult part for me. My boy won't jump up on friends and family, because they helped with his training. But, strangers, he will jump on.


ETA; I will try the air in can. I guess it's the type they sell for electronics, for blowing dust off computer key boards and such.


----------



## doglover08 (Apr 19, 2008)

the best way to teach the dogs not to jump on ppl is not to give attention they need. the reason that the dogs jump on ppl is that they want attenion, they think jumping is a great way to greet ppl. u have to change his mind from now on, each time he jumps on u, u need to fold ur arm and turn around, give no atteion at all to him. only give him attenion when he sits or his 4 paws on the ground. 

i think it is better to do a lot of setups with strangers, let them not give the dog any attention when the dog jumps. be consistent on this. i would keep telling ppl not to pet him even they think i am not polite rather than having a jumping dog in my whole life. 

i dont really agree with using those air horn or shake can to teach the dogs not to jump on ppl. they do make cross assoication imo when using those tools, they dont associate that bad noise with jumping but with ppl they meet. it is just like using choke collar on dogs, that the handler gives a correction when the dogs pull makes cross association too, in dog's point of view, that correction is not related to pulling but related to what they see. correct me if i am wrong. 

hope it helps ur golden on jumping issue.


----------

